# Apps disappear after reboot?



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone having issues with applications disappearing after a reboot?

The shortcuts on my home screen will just be the default square and i get the error that the app is no longer installed.

If I use task manager and end task the market process, and the "presets" process the applications come back, but it is awefully inconvienant and took me a long while to figure out.

There seems to be no correlation on apps installed on internal storage vs. SD card or SD-EXT (changed install location via the Storage menu)


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

I have noticed this happening on mine. It only happened when I was rooted though. Also, when I went to manage my applications, the ones that went missing were still listed but with no icon and had something like "com.(whatever the app name was)." I deleted these files and downloaded the programs again or tried moving them too and from media storage but I still had this issue. When I unrooted, all my apps stayed. Don't know if there is any correlation.


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm having the same problems. Not sure if my disappearing apps are ones that have been restored using tibackup. Noticed that ones I've downloaded have stuck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

I have not rooted my phone yet. It is an issue with apps moved to the "media" area it seems.
There are a few threads on the motorola support forums about it

https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/57665
https://supportforums.motorola.com/thread/57465


----------

